# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  switching from cymbalta to remeron

## holesinreality

Hi I have a history of depression,  anxiety and panic attacks and ive been on 30mg cymbalta for approximately a year now. It stopped working for me a few months ago so today my Doctor prescribed 30mg Remeron. He said to just take my cymbalta today and take the remeron tomorrow but im scared of withdrawal from the cymbalta.  Does anyone know if I will have w/d symptoms?

----------


## Otherside

You probably shouldn't be coming off it that quickly, but I don't know, maybe 30mg is a low dose. As for withdrawl...some people have it, some people don't. There's really no yes or no answer when it comes to it.

----------


## Monotony

I'm on a 120mg of Cymbalta and it doesn't seem to do very if anything if I forget to take it for a couple days.

----------


## holesinreality

> I'm on a 120mg of Cymbalta and it doesn't seem to do very if anything if I forget to take it for a couple days.



If I forget to take it I get pretty sick the next day

----------

